# Movie that were so bad u had seizure, and bacon on the floor in a pan



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes these movie the quintessence of bad taste, the worst film , the cheapest, the most horrifical insignificant movie imaginable you seen.

A man there movie like the lemmon Liam Neeson play in them, des roles de gros jambon= lol meathead action movie.

What you worst movie you seen whit Liam, and you can't stand him like deprofundis...

:tiphat:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

the worst film ever?
Little Hercules in 3-D


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Rather than single out one film I prefer to single out an actual genre - the generic shooty-shouty explosion fests where a brooding maverick (often seen wearing a leather trench-coat) goes gunning for the drug cartel, kidnapping ring or terrorist cell. In short, anything which features the tiresome Steven Seagal.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

A recent, very good example would be the _Warcraft_ movie (2016). Melodramatic nonsense mixed with nebulous plot. I like the _Warcraft_ strategies, I consider them to have one of the best stories for video games but the film was a complete miss.

_Alone in the Dark_ (2005) is worth mentioning here too.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Vronsky said:


> A recent, very good example would be the _Warcraft_ movie (2016). Melodramatic nonsense mixed with nebulous plot. I like the _Warcraft_ strategies, I consider them to have one of the best stories for video games but the film was a complete miss.
> 
> _Alone in the Dark_ (2005) is worth mentioning here too.


movies inspired in computer games are rarely any good. One of the exceptions for me was Silent Hill (2006) movie, which had great atmosphere. Some of the Resident Evil movies from the start of the series are watchable too (but maily because of Milla Jovovich)


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland. Watched it in cinema in 3-D as well. Some in our group needed a bathroom it was so nauseating, besides being deathly boring.

Imagine John Lennon watching this concoction of special effects and vacuity..


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I wouldn't mind never seeing _The Royal Tenenbaums_ ever again in 20 lifetimes-or maybe twice as long as that. Words fail me-a new low in family dysfunctionality that had no redeeming value whatsoever in laughs. I thought it was more of a humorless tragedy than a quirky eccentric comedy. I pushed the eject button before any further damage was to the soul and spirit.
:scold:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Science fiction in general, full movies / series.


----------

